# hmmmm..



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice fish , live or artificial bait?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

red/white topwater :-?


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

The bust must of sounded like shuttle breaking sound barrier lol


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

yes- i was gettn slow n quiet then blamo!!! 10 ft away...
--it was on and she knew where the bushes were.. 

-a


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Great job! and you didn't even have the shoes with reflectors on.

Wait a minute...do I see my tackle box under the front deck????


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

sold it  : for topwaters


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Hmmm... More like DAMN! Nice fish.


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice linesider! She obviously didn't make the mangroves.
[smiley=thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Cheater....you probably used a lure with hooks!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

that a boy


----------



## jking (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice, you could tie that off and add some horsepower to that rig.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

lmao !!!   
-you see where its gets me 
how you doing?

-a


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

That's a pig!


----------



## stasponge31 (Apr 24, 2012)

Great fish! Pretty cool looking boat you have there too!

Tight Lines!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great Fish!


----------

